# Mais quel est son secret ?????



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Oui, je suis sure que vous rêvez de savoir comment *il* fait !!!

En un temps record, il a atteint les sommets de la gloire, avec ses points dicos ...

 j'ai nommé

* le grand,
le beau,
l'unique  ...

Thebiglebowski, ou Zebig, ou Zebigounet pour les intimes !* :love:


J'ai retrouvé un document qui révèle quelques pistes ...

Admirez l'artiste :


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.



Que dire de plus sinon


----------



## macelene (25 Juin 2004)

:love:  et hop prends ça


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Que dire de plus sinon



  merci ...


----------



## Nexka (25 Juin 2004)

Arrffff   Méga bravo Lorna


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2004)

La suite, Lorna, la suite... :love:


----------



## Nexka (25 Juin 2004)

Mmmmm??? Dis TheBig...??? C'est quand que tu viens à Paris??  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna."

 :love: 
 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis sure que vous rêvez de savoir comment *il* fait !!!
> 
> En un temps record, il a atteint les sommets de la gloire, avec ses points dicos ...
> 
> ...




Qui ça?   





 :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Encore un document ... 

    







ZeBig, ta boîte à MP ..;rique de déborder ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Juin 2004)

lumai et d'autres a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna."



+1 c'est con ca... sinon tu te serai pris moultes coup de boule pour ca...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrffff   Méga bravo Lorna


Ouais c'est ça bravo...

Maintenant va bosser un peu, la France a besoin de toi !


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Clap clap Lorna, j'te tuine la tronche dès que j'ai du credit  

 Faudrait un pack Zebig : toi aussi obtient la popularité de Zebig


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est ça bravo...
> 
> Maintenant va bosser un peu, la France a besoin de toi !



 ben non justement licenciée, et donc au chômage .. on ne veut pas trop de moi !


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé bé putain !_
> En fooorme, Lorna !



je suis sûr qu'il y a un rapport avec ses cours du soir


----------



## molgow (25 Juin 2004)

Excellent Lorna!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Juin 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

J'adore :love:

Je te mettrais un p'tit coup dès que je pourrais à nouveau :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

à la demande générale ...

  qui a dit "y'à pas de demande générale !!!" hein qui ??? oui ça vient du fond de la salle, ... le p'tit louche au chapeau informe c'est vous ?   

Bref ... je ne me laisserai pas distraire ...

je disais donc à la demande générale, j'ai continué mes recherches, je suis tombée sur quelques petits bijoux de Téléréalité ...   des témoignages poignants ...

 comme nous ne sommes pas à la télé, j'ai retranscrit visuellement pour vous, une scène qui rajoute un peu plus de mystère à ce phénomène, oui nous pouvons parler de phénomène ...

* Thebiglebowski, ou Thebig, ou Zebig, ou Zebigounet(pour les intimes :love: )*

Voyez plutôt ...







Par discrétion, je tairais le nom de ces personnes ...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Il est po lo zebigounette aujourd'hui ???


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le p'tit louche au chapeau informe c'est vous ?


 Merde j'suis reperé


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il est po lo zebigounette aujourd'hui ???


Ni Roberto.  

Peut-être sont-ils en route pour Paname ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il est po lo zebigounette aujourd'hui ???



 Ben ouais c'est vrai ça il est où ???   

Moi je lui concocte un tradada spécial pour lui ... :love: et il n'est pas là ...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Heuresement que je suis la pour le remarquer


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Juin 2004)

tu donne tout ajourd'hui Lorna... T'es en forme !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben non justement licenciée, et donc au chômage .. on ne veut pas trop de moi !


 Ah !! Une collègue  Alors toi aussi ? T'es dans la recherche ?  ... d'emploi ? :/


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love:
> 
> Je te mettrais un p'tit coup dès que je pourrais à nouveau :rose:


 Pfiouuu... T'en mets du temps à t'en remettre de cette vilaine chaude-pisse... Faudra arrêter les piments oiseaux dans les cocktails multi-vitaminés. Je crois que c'est pas super bon pour toi


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> à la demande générale ...
> 
> qui a dit "y'à pas de demande générale !!!" hein qui ??? oui ça vient du fond de la salle, ... le p'tit louche au chapeau informe c'est vous ?
> 
> ...


 
Ah, les joies de l'oisiveté...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2004)

Arffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!    
......je viens de rentrer et je tombe sur cette ... comment dire ... cette oeuvre !!!!!!!  
(totalement imméritée d'ailleurs !:rose: ) .... superbe lorna !:love: :love:  ... merci ! 
......une place de choix l'attend sur ma cheminée ... entre le Che et Jimi !!!! 
......c'est trop..... :rose: 

Encore merci et biz à toutes et tous !!!:love: 


 :affraid: :affraid: 

:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:  ... mais non ma chérie ... ils plaisantaient ....!!! ...:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

> ... mais non ma chérie ... ils plaisantaient ....!!! ...



ZEBIG !!  y'a tricherie manifeste  ta femme te donne des coups-de-boule sans limitation -- ni retenue --


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Ouf il est re-la mon zeebig, je commencais a m'inquieter et me senti tout perdu laché au milieu des fauves.

Zebig, ils ont rien fait qu'a m'embeter


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouf il est re-la mon zeebig, je commencais a m'inquieter et me senti tout perdu laché au milieu des fauves.
> 
> Zebig, ils ont rien fait qu'a m'embeter




Pis c'est même pas vrai (pouf 2400 avant toi d'abord)


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pis c'est même pas vrai (pouf 2400 avant toi d'abord)


  en même temps   :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Si c'est vrai (Pfou rien du tout 2401 pour moi)


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben non justement licenciée, et donc au chômage .. on ne veut pas trop de moi !


Je t'envoie un petit coup de boule pour te remonter le moral!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Par discrétion, je tairais le nom de ces personnes ...



moi ca me rappelle çà  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Excellent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Excellent



je n'ai aucun mérite  : tous les coups de boule reviennent à Globalcut


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2004)

Faudrait que Global retrouve l'original


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

Purée !! mais ça pleut les coudbool en fait !!! J'ai l'impression d'être en bas du clocher de l'église et que le curé balance des bonbons de tout en haut... et comme un gros naze, j'arrête pas de courir partout et j'en attrape pas un seul !!!! c'est beaucoup trop injuste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que Global retrouve l'original



 Moi je l'ai mais j'ai pas osé le mettre ... :rose:

Dans un autre sujet, pititre qu'ben ... 

PS : quand j'en aurais de nouveau le temps ... je vous montre d'autres documents (que je reçois du monde entier) ...


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

Dépeches toi, on est pendu a ton clavier


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!
> ......je viens de rentrer et je tombe sur cette ... comment dire ... cette oeuvre !!!!!!!
> (totalement imméritée d'ailleurs !:rose: ) .... superbe lorna !:love: :love:  ... merci !
> ......une place de choix l'attend sur ma cheminée ... entre le Che et Jimi !!!!
> ......c'est trop..... :rose:




Meuh non fais pas le modeste !  

Pour la place sur la cheminée ... tu veux les originaux dédicacés ??? 
 :love:   

 ne t'en fais pas je ferai aussi un mot pour ta femme ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Excellent Lorna !     
 Moi aussi, dès que je peux.... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Elles ont même inventé des rituels étranges comme la dance du croisement pour avoir la chance de le rencontrer  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Le saladier sur la tête c'est pour quoi faire ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le saladier sur la tête c'est pour quoi faire ???



Ça doit être une parabole pour capter l'onde sensuelle


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le saladier sur la tête c'est pour quoi faire ???




Ben tu devrais essayer     , ça te permettrait de mieux capter les ondes...  
là, tu portes quoi sur la tête... ???


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Mais tu ne sais pas encore le contenu du 2eme episode


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu devrais essayer     , ça te permettrait de mieux capter les ondes...
> là, tu portes quoi sur la tête... ???


 Moi, cette phrase m'a fait penser à ça


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Foiré de Beru


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman, v te faire rencontrer les Vinéens là, t'es mûr pour le voyage intersidéral


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Et merde !
C'est niqué pour le papier peint ! 
Note que je n'ai pas posté le lien, c'est ce fourbe de beru qui l'a fait ! Honte sur lui !

PS : merci bb


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

La niouze sur mgz me fait bien marrer aussi  

Merci Beru


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et merde !
> C'est niqué pour le papier peint !
> Note que je n'ai pas posté le lien, c'est ce fourbe de beru qui l'a fait ! Honte sur lui !
> 
> PS : merci bb


 pas de quoi  

Je profite lâchement de mes privilèges de modo :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu devrais essayer     , ça te permettrait de mieux capter les ondes...
> là, tu portes quoi sur la tête... ???



C'est Bassman ça ??? :mouais:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

oui, mais seulement en veille de lan


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Oui c'est moi avec un cul d'ecran Apple sur la tronche, on le demontait avec Carbone et gjouvenat pour essayer de le reparer (loupé) et j'ai trouvé que ca ressemblait etrangement au casque de gKatarn


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Comme quoi j'aime bien avoir la tete dans le cul des choses


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

ouaaaaaaaah.... coooooooouuuuul.... c'est baaassssmaaaaaaan.....  
Bon t'as dépassé tes 2500 là ! Il est l'heure du coup de boule !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

:hein: mais qu'est-ce que je vois, il suffit de laisser 2 jours son tradada© pour le retrouver au fin fond du bar ... si c'est pas malheureux ça !!!   

Bon alors, qu'on remette tout ça en ordre ... 


Mon enquête progresse ... d'ici peu, quelques indices ...  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaaaaaah.... coooooooouuuuul.... c'est baaassssmaaaaaaan.....
> Bon t'as dépassé tes 2500 là ! Il est l'heure du coup de boule !



postatez :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mon enquête progresse ... d'ici peu, quelques indices ...  :love:



Un tatouage ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un tatouage ? :love:




 comment tu sais toi ???   

Un tatouage sur la fesse gauche, un  c½ur rouge avec "TheBig pour la vie" marqué autour ...  :rose:  :love: 


:affraid: non mais ça va pas moi qu'est-ce que je dis !!!! :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Ca pourrait être joli pourtant 
The Big 4 ever :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Bon sinon je suis sur la bonne voie ? :hein:


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon je suis sur la bonne voie ? :hein:


Avec sa popularité, The-Big pourrait sortir avec n'importe quel nana du forum 
étonnant !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

P'têtre même avec des mecs


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Humhum ...  :hein:  on se calme ...  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

qui qui s'énerve  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum ...  :hein:  on se calme ...  :mouais:



Vi mais bon, tu sais combien on est impatient de...savoir la suite


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais bon, tu sais combien on est impatient de...savoir la suite


tsssss..   
Qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Bon et alors ?


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon et alors ?


bah je préfère pas en dire +


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

ptits bras


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

on se calme on se calme, dans ce tradada !!! C'est le chaos ici !  

 :hein: 

Silence dans la salle ... 


merci 


Son secret n'est toujours pas dévoilé,
l'enquête est longue, ce mystère reste un mystère,
*mais*, je peux tout de même vous montrer un document qui rajoute un peu plus de mystère à ce mystère ...  :mouais:  ...











* il * est partout ...
* il * se cache dans vos maisons ... 


méfiez-vous ...


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il fait le clown Thebig mais quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

bon un decalco alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il fait le clown Thebig mais quand même




 jalousie dans l'air ...?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bon un decalco alors ?



non merci


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> jalousie dans l'air ...? :mouais:


Non, mais y'en a quand même que pour *Lui*, alors forcément, ça attise les convoitises...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

La convoitise est une forme de jalousie


----------

